# vob->avi. ohne viel drumherum



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
Ich möchte Daten von einer DVD im Premiere Pro schneiden.
Habe dazu die *.vob Daten von der DVD gerippt.
Problem ist nun das Premiere keine *.vob lesen kann!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Premiere dazu zu überredn?

Alternativ hab ich mit dvd2avi eine neue *.avi und *.wav erzeugt.
Das funktioniert auch problemlos...aber es stört mich das die avi und die
wav einzeln ins Premiere geladen werden müssen, da dadruch der ganze Film komplett gerendert werden muss!

also brauch ich nun entweder eine Methode um vob in Premiere zu laden
oder vob Dateien in avi dateien umzuwandeln in denen der Ton mit enthalten ist. Keine extra *.wav!

Danke schon mal.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell weiterhelfen.

edit: und es sollte recht zügig vorran gehen! Also ich will nicht erst mit 20 Arbeitschritten wieder Bild und Ton zusammenfügen


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

Mit VirtualDub kannst du die von dvd2avi erstellte Video- und Audio-Datei wieder zusammenfügen, ohne neu rendern zu müssen. Einfach das AVI laden und die WAV-Datei unter "Audio" -> "WAV Audio" dazuladen. Dann noch bei Video und Audio die Option "direct stream copy" auswählen.
Jetzt nur noch das Video mit "Save as AVI" abspeichern.  Dieses Rendern wird  genau so schnell sein wie normales kopieren von Dateien.


----------



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

Ok...hab ich gleich mal gemacht...aber da muss ich ja nun auch die zeit abwarten die Premiere zum rendern bräuchte...obwohl...ich glaub VirtualDub ist ein bisschen schneller. Und auch nachteilig ist das nun wieder ein Datei entsteht die größer ist als die ausgangdateien...oder hab ich jetzt was falsch gemacht?
Also so geht es. Aber irgendwie muss es dich vielleicht mit dvd2avi gehen direkt den Ton in die *.avi mit reinzupappen


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

Zu der Geschwindigkeit habe ich oben noch etwas ergänzt. Eine 700MB Datei braucht max 1min.

Die Enddatei wird ganau so gross sein wie: AVI + WAV


----------



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

Nagut...ich habe 2,8gb
und es hat so ca. 6 Minuten gedauert. Kommt also hin.
Aber gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als das rendern in Premiere! 

Allerdings wunder ich mich gerade das die *.avi und *.wav schon viel größer sind als meine Ursprüngs-*.vob!
Die war nur 180mb groß.
Wie kommts zu den 1,8gb!?
Irgendwas muss da bei dvd2avi net stimm...liegts vielleicht daran das ich RGB eigestellt hab?


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

Kein Wunder, Vob(MPEG-2) und AVI haben andere Video-Codecs. Du hast bei AVI höchstwahrscheinlich Unkomprimiert als Video-Codec genommen. Du musst unter Video-Compression einen anderen Codec, wie z.B. DivX nehmen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Audio Compression (z.B. mp3). Ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie, aber es ist auf jeden Fall Möglich mit dvd2avi ein Video inklusive Ton zu erstellen.  Ich habe das Programm mal vor Jahren ausprobiert.


Noch mal ein bemerkung zum Zusammfügen mit VirtualDub:
Je schneller die Festplatte, desto schneller geht auch das Zusammenfügen.


----------



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

joa...ist mir schon klar das das unterschiedlich formate sind.
Das mit dem Zusammenfügen is ja nun auch ok so.
Die umgewandelte Datei ist übrigens mit Huffyuv.
Und da dachte ich eher das es noch ein wenig kleiner wird.
Ich mach gerade noch paar kleine Tests mit den verschiedenen einstellungen.
Mal sehen was rauskommt


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

huffyuv ist ein Lossless Codec, also so gut wie unkomprimiert und ensprechend Gross.

Ein Beispiel: man kann aus einen  6GB  grossen huffyuv-Video eine 700MB Grosse MPEG-2 Datei erstellen, ohne deutliche Qualitätsunterschiede.


----------



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

ich nehm ja gerade huffyuv weil ich gar net so viel komprimieren will.
Ich hab mich eben nur gewundert das die huffyuv datei sooo viel größer ist als
die der DVD!

Aber darum gehts mir ja eigentlich gar nicht 
Mir dauert es einfach zulange von der DVD bis zur Datei die ich in Premiere verwenden kann.
Gibts nicht irgend ein Plug-In das *.vob ließt


----------



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

Habe jetzt einfach meine *.vob zu *.mpeg umbenannt.
Jetzt kann ich sie problemlos in Adobe Premiere laden.
Allerdings wird der Filmausschnitt wieder als "komplett zu rendern" geladen, ohne das ich irgendwas an dem Ausschnitt mache!


----------



## tantebootsy (28. Dezember 2003)

Nur so als Tipp:
mit VdubMod kannst du auch .vobs laden, den Film dann schneiden und entweder als .avi speichern oder mit Avisynth als Frameserver direkt an Tmpeg oder CCE weiterleiten.  
Gruß,
TB


----------

